# RecipeDB - BOXHEAD BREWING Point Larger



## beer147 (23/9/12)

BOXHEAD BREWING Point Galaxy Lager  Ale - American Lager  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 63ltr boil, add wheat malt and 2-kg of LDME at start and remainder of ingredients at the end of boil. Ferment with at 9deg c. Don't forget to D-Rest. 0min hop addition is at flame out and is Galaxy.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg Generic DME - Light    2 kg Dextrose    1 kg Briess DME- Weizen    0.2 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    40 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     22 g DCL Yeast S-23 - SafLager West European Lager         88L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 19 IBU   Efficiency 100%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 88L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

